# Other Short Story Websites



## Jerry Thomas (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi! Does anyone know of other good websites that post stories by amateur/aspiring writers? I'm looking for a site to post one my recent stories (in addition to Dimensions) in order to reach a wider audience and maybe get some additional feedback. The story is almost pure romance, but features a BHM and his "admiring" female friend. It's not quite Disney Channel material, but all in all fairly plain vanilla (it takes place in Iowa - need I say more?). I found a British site called "East of the Web" (www.eastoftheweb.com) - does anyone have any experiences with them - good or bad? Or able to recommend others? Many thanks for your advice!


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't have any experience with the website you mentioned, but as far as getting stuff out to a wider audience I would consider short story competitions or perhaps submitting to a magazine that publishes short story submissions. The specifics I would give probably wouldn't help you since I work more in horror when I'm not writing WG fiction. But I'm sure a Google search would turn up at least a few the specialize in romance or at least are a little more general then what I've had experience with.

Good Luck.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've looked at a few sites online, but there's nothing quite like Dimensions out there  One site I looked at was somewhat interesting, it's called Carve Magazine (nothing to do with Thanksgiving or people being dismembered - it's named after American short-story writer Raymond Carver). If anyone's interesting in having a look: www.carvezine.com. Stories seem somewhat conventional (= boring), however.


----------



## acadm (Dec 4, 2011)

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/stories/list.php


----------

